# Wood bowfishing deck for sale.



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

It is on a 17/52 mv alum boat now. 
If you have a mv boat you can make it work.
It's made will treated wood, has outdoor carpet on it and 4x4s as legs. 100$ 
Will post pics soon. I know it's a long shot but before I scrap it just asking.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can shoot 4 people on it easy.
Lights not included!!


----------

